# Fog vs. Smoke



## BillsThrills (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, thanks for accepting my membership onto this spooooky forum of yours. I really like it here

I normally like to just hand out some really big candy bars and bottles of soda but this year I wanted to spice it up a little bit. Nothing too much, I was thinking of having the door open with some smoke/fog filling up the entrance way that leads to the haul of candy. This gave me a question that I really didn't know how to answer though, would fog or smoke work better, and if you could provide me with some specific machines, that would be even better. Thanks in advance 

Thanks to spinwitch I know I am looking for Froggy Fog's Fog juice, which tells me to look for a fog machine not a smoke machine. None of the Halloween shops are open around me yet, so I took a look online and found some really good priced machines at http://www.used.forsale/fog-machine and after meeting with some sellers, I will have my own very soon.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll let other people speak about brands of machines, but you want to go for the Froggy Fog's fog juice. Worth the extra price--thicker fog/smoke, better hang time, and easier on the throat (fog juice from places like Party City can make you cough)


----------



## BillsThrills (Jun 12, 2017)

spinwitch said:


> I'll let other people speak about brands of machines, but you want to go for the Froggy Fog's fog juice. Worth the extra price--thicker fog/smoke, better hang time, and easier on the throat (fog juice from places like Party City can make you cough)


Oh that is some awesome advice. I spent a couple years working with H2S in the oilpatch so anything I can do to make it easier on my respiratory system I do. Thank you.


----------

